# Devilman the movie anyone ?



## kakashisempai (Aug 9, 2005)

The movie is not that bad, the acting is more or less ok, but the special effects are really gooood !


----------



## Amuro (Aug 9, 2005)

wrong place....

*waits for magic mod to move to theater*

i would like to see it but i've yet had the time to dl it.


----------



## kakashisempai (Aug 9, 2005)

*sorry mate..*

Just the special effects are worth watcing







			
				~Koyuki~ said:
			
		

> wrong place....
> 
> *waits for magic mod to move to theater*
> 
> i would like to see it but i've yet had the time to dl it.


----------



## Kasumi 霞 (Sep 24, 2005)

I watched it... you mean the latest one that has pretty bad acting in it because the actors were singers?

Yeah.... the CG was great, the movie was pretty bad and I've never even seen the original series. I think the only reason I watched it was because of Yusuke Izaki...


----------



## Id (Sep 24, 2005)

Devil Man is Scary..............He gives me the shits.
oh crap. (goes to wipe his ass)


----------



## 'RoP' (Sep 24, 2005)

meh not thaaat good, I kinda liked the special effect...


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2005)

I'd like to see it shown at an anime con...


----------

